# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with author Blake Best



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 137 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with author Blake Best. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------

